# Curtains



## Way2blaK (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone attempted to fit curtains in their cruze yet?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Curtains? Like you would hang in your house over the windows???


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

prob talking about the maybach style lol


----------



## Way2blaK (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea just finished installing them in the back lolz what do you recon?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Way2blaK said:


> Yea just finished installing them in the back lolz what do you recon?
> View attachment 3386
> View attachment 3387
> View attachment 3388


Tahts actually pretty sweet


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Are those powered or manual operated? 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

...................


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol @ NB, you must not be familiar with the VIP scene. I was actually researching shades for the windshield today. Not quite luxury curtain style but something that lays on the edge of the dash and glass and can be pulled up rather than those clumsy folds ups.
If it was motorized, even sweeter.

Like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Zo-eKFxio&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Not at my price range yet but a pull up would be nice.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lolwtf


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fancy 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good, but not my cup of tea... I'll be hitting the back button now


----------

